# Colouring Hydrocal



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Can Woodland Scenics Hydrocal be coloured rather than painted?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sure, i know the same stuff to color grout works .... a dry powder that you mix in first .. very little needed ...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Tempera paint powder (maybe a blend of two or more);

Masonry dye powder (see your builders' supply store);

Squeeze bottle acrylic craft paints (cheap at Wally's)


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Just want to suggest this: Though I haven't as yet done it myself, if you're talking mountain rock formations and you've already given them the crevices they need to look like rock, use inks, not paint. Black and brown inks for the crevices and light gray for the surfaces. It's more like staining than painting....


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hardshell scenery technique*



aquakiwi said:


> Can Woodland Scenics Hydrocal be coloured rather than painted?


Hydrolcal can be colored
with mineral spirit and oil paint washes. It is more of a staining
procedure that was mentioned earlier. water based washes may 
also work. 
I KNOW mineral spirit washes and oil-paint work flawlessly
burnt umber and gray oil paints mixed separately to make a wash
basically staining the light weight plaster.
This is called the hard shell "scenery technique"
introduced by Mr. Lynn Westcott back in the 70's around this time.
the "hard shell scenery" technique"
Rock castings are also employed here.
It can be a messy technique though. But very convincing.
Good luck,Regards,tr1


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Hydrocal being water mixed, I'd think clothing dyes (such as Rit) could be used.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Fire21, I've always liked your (blue) motto.. It's so true..M


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks, telltail. I agree it's certainly true.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Artist oilpaints and mineral spirits for diluted washes*

an excellent way to color lite hydrolcal plaster rock molds.


----------

